# Lol!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is fantastic!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing I really needed a laugh today


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the look on that poor dobie's face.

He's like "WTF?"


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Im sm so glad you remembered to share this! TOO FUNNY, and a great end to my day.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's hilarious! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You think they have Rottie size? That is really cute.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw that on google a while ago. I was so confused when I saw it and kept thinking "Oh my, what an ugly poodle..." and then I realized it was a dobe! haha


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my gosh, LoL, thats funny


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Lol*

LOL,I just took a look at this before I head off to bed.This is too funny!!
Thanks for a laugh for the end of my day!!!:rofl:


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to funny thanks for sharing.


----------

